# Remington / Charles Daly - Cerakote - 03/28/2012



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is another Cerakote project I did for another forum member. A shotgun, and 1911 set. I think they look great. I think this might be my favorite right now. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Super Job*

Thanks Tim, They are great, I think you nailed it with the pattern set up. I will enjoy these for a long time.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Seeing all that plastic done can you do a Glock? Since they are not making them in colors any longer an OD green one in Gen 4 would look great!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Seeing all that plastic done can you do a Glock? Since they are not making them in colors any longer an OD green one in Gen 4 would look great!


Yes, you can do Glocks. You can do plastics, composites, and even wood. The only plastic on those was the magazine extension tube for the shotgun.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

How long would it last on a Glock and how much for a 26 baby Glock Tim?


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*plastic*



FrankwT said:


> Seeing all that plastic done can you do a Glock? Since they are not making them in colors any longer an OD green one in Gen 4 would look great!


Where are you seein all that plastic Frank? Catarac's actin up again?:blink: Think that's 0 fer 4 on my count.


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

That is one sharp looking set!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The stock? wood or plastic, grips Plastic or ivory???lol either way I needed the ? answered!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> The stock? wood or plastic, grips Plastic or ivory???lol either way I needed the ? answered!


Frank,

The stock, and foregrip on the Remington are wood. The grips on the Charles Daly, are wood. The extension tube for the Remington is plastic.


----------

